# Sliders- A blast from the past



## nixie (Jan 7, 2019)

Flicking through channels looking for something to watch I discovered the horror channel is showing sliders.

Nostalgia took over and I decided to Watch, first thoughts was how dated but I carried on viewing and really enjoyed it. Yes it's dated and silly at times but still worth a watch.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 8, 2019)

I enjoyed Sliders. There were some pretty good stories in there.


----------



## Matteo (Jan 8, 2019)

I watched, and enjoyed, this up to the end of the fourth(?) series and there were some very good and clever episodes scattered amongst others that were fun, but just "OK" (I don't remember thinking any were _bad_). For some reason (can't remember why) I was not able to see any of the last (fifth?) series but apparently it was dire.


----------



## Anthoney (Jan 8, 2019)

I mostly enjoyed the show.  I thought it was a fantastic concept for a TV show.  The implementation was often poor but there were some really good episodes.  There were a few episodes shown out of order during the original run.  That always pisses me off.

I started to lose interest when the group started breaking up.  Losing John Rhys-Davies was a big blow to the show.  As acting goes he was a giant among children.  Then they lost Sabrina Lloyd and finally Jerry O'Connell and all that was left was The Crying Man.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Jan 12, 2019)

I remember Sliders, not a bad show, would have some interesting ideas now and then.
Been a long time since I saw it, can't remember how it ended, I like in the first episode that the hero realizes he's in an alternate reality because San Francisco's Golden Gate Bridge is blue instead of red!


----------

